# Peat Smoked Malt



## hsb (12/12/12)

Next brew lined up is going to have some Peat smoked malt in. I've got two recipes, initially was going to be a Porter (obvious choice with peated malt) but then I also found this interesting idea for a Peated Tripel from DJR 
Anyone have any thoughts about either recipe? Anyone brewed with peated malt? Anyone actually like it? Does the Porter look OK? Thanks.


*Peated Porter*
Batch Size (fermenter): 26.00l
Brewhouse Efficiency: 72.00 %
Est OG/FG: 1.053 / 1.011
Bitterness: 44.7 IBUs 
Est Color: 64.7 EBC

4.50 kg.....Golden Promise (Simpsons) (3.9 EBC)....................72.4 %
0.50 kg.....Chocolate Malt (Thomas Fawcett) (1000.8 EBC)........8.0 %
0.50 kg.....Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC)..........................8.0 %
0.25 kg.....Caramel/Crystal Malt - 80L (157.6 EBC)..................4.0 %
0.25 kg.....Special B (Dingemans) (290.6 EBC)........................4.0 %
0.11 kg.....Peat Smoked Malt (5.5 EBC)........................................1.9 %
0.10 kg.....Oats, Malted (Thomas Fawcett) (3.9 EBC).................1.6 %

50.00 g.....Northern Brewer [8.50 %] - Boil 60.0 min................40.5 IBUs
20.00 g.....Fuggles [4.50 %] - Boil 15.0 min.............................4.3 IBUs

Yeast: TBA

*Peated Tripel*
Batch Size (fermenter): 23.00
Brewhouse Efficiency: 72.00 %
Est OG/FG: 1.071 / 1.011
Bitterness: 26.3 IBUs 
Est Color: 7.6 EBC

6.00 kg.....Pilsner (2 Row) Bel (3.9 EBC).....84.4 %
0.11 kg.....Peat Smoked Malt (5.5 EBC).......1.5 %
1.00 kg.....Candi Sugar, Clear (1.0 EBC)......14.1 %

68.75 g.....Saaz [4.00 %] - Boil 60.0 min.....26.3 IBUs

Yeast: WLP575 or 500


----------



## Parks (12/12/12)

I did one a few years back which was very well received. Scored 36.5 in our BABBs comp. Marked down for the smoke (but was liked).

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 45.00 l
Post Boil Volume: 41.63 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 40.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 40.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.068 SG
Estimated Color: 75.9 EBC
Estimated IBU: 31.4 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 71.7 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
8.50 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (Thomas Fawcett) Grain 1 68.3 % 
2.00 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 2 16.1 % 
0.75 kg Chocolate Malt (1200.0 EBC) Grain 3 6.0 % 
0.50 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 60L (118.2 EBC) Grain 4 4.0 % 
0.50 kg Peat Smoked Malt (5.5 EBC) Grain 5 4.0 % 
0.20 kg Caraaroma (Weyermann) (350.7 EBC) Grain 6 1.6 % 
60.00 g Aurora [9.00 %] - Boil 75.0 min Hop 7 31.4 IBUs 
2.00 Items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins) Fining 8 - 
2.0 pkg British Ale (White Labs #WLP005) [35.49 Yeast 9 -


----------



## hsb (12/12/12)

Thanks. Maybe I'll dial down the Choc/Crystal (espec. Special B) and up the Peat just a tiny bit. 'Liked' sounds encouraging, I'm not fussed about brewing to style, just in trying to balance the peat so I get enough flavour to bother but not so much as to dominate.


----------



## slash22000 (12/12/12)

I've not had many "smoked" beers, but the ones I have had tend towards the "too smokey" side. I'd say go less rather than more and maybe increase the amount if you need to in the next batch.


----------



## hsb (12/12/12)

True. I've only had the one - Bamburg Rauchbier - which is pure liquid bacon in a bottle - has to be experienced at least once. That's wood, not peat smoked malt though so not much of a barometer.

I'm figuring if I keep the peat to under 3%, even if it is a bit OTT at first, it'll fade in time.


----------



## Weizguy (12/12/12)

I enjoy the peat-smoked British ale in the "Brew Classic European Beer at home" book by Protz and Wheeler.

Brewed with S-04 yeast, it was very drinkable.

pm me and I'll try and find the recipe when I get home.


----------



## fraser_john (12/12/12)

Less is definitely more in my opinion. Last brew I made with it had 80gm and it was still too strong, overpowering the malt.


----------



## Josh Allen (12/12/12)

hsb said:


> Next brew lined up is going to have some Peat smoked malt in. I've got two recipes, initially was going to be a Porter (obvious choice with peated malt) but then I also found this interesting idea for a Peated Tripel from DJR
> Anyone have any thoughts about either recipe? Anyone brewed with peated malt? Anyone actually like it? Does the Porter look OK? Thanks.
> 
> 
> ...


I would add more peat smoked up to 200g I have made a lot of smoked porters before peat somked can be domineering but I think 110g is not quit enough it mite not come through that well.


----------



## hsb (12/12/12)

Thanks guys, really appreciate the feedback - now, let's see, less than 80 but more than 110, got it  

I think I'm inclined to risk going up to 200g, that's still going to be something like 3%, and I'm prepared to wait it out if it's too much.

The Prost and Wheeler recipe LesWeizguy referenced above is almost all Peated malt, that would be a pretty fierce brew - Austrian red beer?


----------



## brendanos (1/4/14)

My view on peated malt is that you need to use a lot of it. In fairness I tend towards extreme flavours (and love Islay single malts) but I prefer peated beers that go all out. To my taste, a little peat malt (ie single digits in % of grist) tends to add a one dimensional or burnt/bad character that doesn't really meld with the beer, while larger quantities come into their own and start to taste fuller, more complex and more integrated into the flavour. I suspect water chemistry - and general avoidance off off flavours - is of utmost importance when using peated malt as any rough edges (ie harsh bitterness or water, higher alcohols, tannins, chlorine) could reflect poorly on the peat character. One of my favourite recipes is 100% peated malt, simcoe hops and scottish ale yeast (6% / 40 IBU). Have brewed this a number of times and can't get enough of it. I'm also really digging the saison I just kegged - La Belle Saison Sans Merci (80% peat, 20% raw wheat, lots of chinook and belle saison yeast) - super dry, complex and aggressive but (again, to my taste) it still tastes balanced.

Inevitably it is subjective and comes down to personal preference but IMO less is less and more is awesome.


----------



## Tex083 (24/4/14)

I have been planning on using some peated malt in my next brew, a scottish strong.
I have sampled lots of peated beers trying to gauge how much to use, from this I have learnt a few things
1. Yeastie Boys are crazy and Rex Attuitude was too much form me.
2. 7 Cent are great, a 100% peated saison was amazing - you SHOULD brew one.
3. Peated malt does loose its flavour the longer it sits around so this can be difficult to adjust in your recipe.
4. I had a 100% peat malt ale at Grain and Grape last year it was great, they would give you the recipe if you ask.
5. Brew dogs/Birra del Borgo Re ale in a kilt was my favourite beer of the bunch.

Back to your question, people always say use a little then adjust for next time. Not sure about you but I dont go through that much beer and having 20L of not your best beer takes a while to go through. Im currently drinking a SMASH pale ale, when I first brewed it I thought f**k yeah its rad. My last brew was a pale ale with 2 malts and 2 hops, no calcium additions to the boil and it shits on the SMASH. Now I have to drink through the SMASH to get to the good beer.

Beersmith recomended a max of 20% Peated malt or 100% for smoked malt. If your looking for the smokey flavour I would choose a style with less yeast flavour. An English or Scotch ale would be my bet. The malty sweetness and the smoke just go well together.


----------



## brendanos (25/4/14)

Tex083 said:


> 4. I had a 100% peat malt ale at Grain and Grape last year it was great, they would give you the recipe if you ask.


Thanks mate that was mine! 100% peated malt mashed around 66, 1.060, simcoe or mosaic hops 40 - 50 BU with 3g/L at EOB and scottish ale yeast! G&G have a copy of it on Promash in the shop.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (25/4/14)

Better make the most of it, may not be around for much longer. I will miss my Laphroaig.


----------



## geneabovill (25/4/14)

Rauchbier from memory tends to be mostly a Helles or Oktoberfest, with some smoke shining through. 

I daresay with a clean lager profile, a smaller amount of smoked malt may be exactly what you need. 

Having said that, I'm an advocate of brewing to your taste buds, not to what BJCP says you should, so go nuts. 

Maybe even make a few smaller batches and ferment in a growler or something. Add varying amounts of peated malt to the grist and then make a full batch of whatever one tasted the best.


----------



## mje1980 (26/4/14)

One of the brewers in our club brewed a 100% peated distillers malt beer. Different, but very very nice.


----------



## Tex083 (26/4/14)

Looks like I'm off to G&G for some peated malt and Scottish ale yeast!


----------

